# Google- The week: Stories and photos from February 15-21 - San Diego Union Tribune



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">The week: Stories and photos from February 15-21San Diego Union Tribune, CAThe firefighters said the parade experience left them with headaches, anxiety, *irritable bowel syndrome* and other stress-related symptoms. They also testified that they were subjected to catcalls and saw barely clothed men simulating sex acts along the *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

